# Turbotimer harness????



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

where can i purchase a turbo timer harness from for my 96 se-r? besides sr20development???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

jgycustoms.com can get them for you im sure


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're gonna have to wire it in yourself most likely.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i did...and it sucks! but here is a diagram from lew shadoff.

http://www.brazosport.cc.tx.us/~lshadoff/turbo/timer.html


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

looks like a pain in the ass to wire. i will contact jgy tomorrow.
I am still waiting for my ecu, from JWT


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

Rodrigo said:


> where can i purchase a turbo timer harness from for my 96 se-r? besides sr20development???


i believe the harness from the manufacturer of the t.t. goes to a s14 harness. i hard wired mine in my 1.6


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

pearl200sxse said:


> i believe the harness from the manufacturer of the t.t. goes to a s14 harness. i hard wired mine in my 1.6


I talked to JGY they dont have any harnesses. they told me to rewire it to where the harness goes conected under the dash where your right knee goes. so i guess thats what i will do.


----------

